# A nigerian with two months visa needs job in hotels



## elderbayo (Jun 14, 2012)

I need a job in a hotel or any hospitality outfit.I am a 32 years old Nigeria with a Bachelor's degree in Microbiology and close to six years experience working in hotels.From Beverage and Food Supervisor to Banquet/Event/Bar Manager and General Manager in a Hotel with over 60 rooms.I am currently holding a two-month Dubai visa.Please if you have a space for me,please let me know.


----------



## elderbayo (Jun 14, 2012)

elderbayo said:


> I need a job in a hotel or any hospitality outfit.I am a 32 years old Nigeria with a Bachelor's degree in Microbiology and close to six years experience working in hotels.From Beverage and Food Supervisor to Banquet/Event/Bar Manager and General Manager in a Hotel with over 60 rooms.I am currently holding a two-month Dubai visa.Please if you have a space for me,please let me know.



I am still in need of this job.I am currently in DUBAI.I will be ready to attend any interview/chat at your convenience.Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a forum where people help with questions/info. This is not a job site. 

Finding a job in the uae is the same as in other areas. You have to do your research, apply at hotels you decide you wish to work at, and do follow ups to the right people. The key is finding the right people. It will take a bit of work for you to make those contacts. 

Look on the dubai forum as there has been postings about hotelier specific job sites that should pop up in a search on that thread.


----------

